# The Rings of Power Has Five Seasons



## Persephone (Jun 6, 2022)

> Five seasons of _The Rings of Power _are already meticulously planned out, including exactly how the show will end. "We even know what our final shot of the last episode is going to be," Payne says. "The rights that Amazon bought were for a 50-hour show. They knew from the beginning that was the size of the canvas – this was a big story with a clear beginning, middle and end. There are things in the first season that don't pay off until Season 5."
> 
> "It was like Tolkien put some stars in the sky and let us make out the constellations," Payne says. "In his letters [particularly in one to his publisher], Tolkien talked about wanting to leave behind a mythology that 'left scope for other minds and hands, wielding the tools of paint, music and drama.' We're doing what Tolkien wanted. As long as we felt like every invention of ours was true to his essence, we knew we were on the right track."
> 
> It begins during a time of relative peace following the defeat of Morgoth, Sauron's master. The series chronicles the lives and adventures of its ensemble cast and promises to visit the Misty Mountains, the forest elf-capital of Lindon, and the shores of the island kingdom of Númenor.



THOUGHTS? I don't like that they took it upon themselves to meddle in the actual storytelling... saying, "...every invention of ours was true to his essence," will only have bearing if they were true fans of the book who have more or less understood the mythology correctly. 

SOURCE: https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/news/lord-of-the-rings-the-rings-of-power-five-seasons/


----------



## Halasían (Jun 7, 2022)

It is as I have always thought it would be. A five year fanfic developed from their interpretation of Tolkien's works. They say as much. This was never going to be, or was it ever planned to be, some exact presentation of the words of Tolkien. This doesn't say that they are changing what Tolkien wrote. It will be interesting to see what they come up with within the framework of Tolkien's world. It's also good they have thought the whole thing out for a five-season run.


----------



## Persephone (Jun 7, 2022)

Halasían said:


> It is as I have always thought it would be. A five year fanfic developed from their interpretation of Tolkien's works. They say as much. This was never going to be, or was it ever planned to be, some exact presentation of the words of Tolkien. This doesn't say that they are changing what Tolkien wrote. It will be interesting to see what they come up with within the framework of Tolkien's world. It's also good they have thought the whole thing out for a five-season run.


that's what I'm expecting as well. 

Well, hopefully they make it entertaining ...


----------



## Halasían (Aug 13, 2022)

In these final weeks running up to the premiere, It's looking to me to be a rather impressive production. I think it will be enjoyable and likely bring a whole new generation of fans to know Tolkien's works. Of course, they will be the ones bitching that everything is all wrong when the Silmarillion is made into a TV show in 2044...


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 13, 2022)

Halasían said:


> when the Silmarillion is made into a TV show in 2044...


Really? It's actually been decided?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 13, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> Really? It's actually been decided?


I expect that eventually it will be attempted. Poorly.

I will follow CJRT's example and _turn my head away_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 13, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I expect that eventually it will be attempted. Poorly.
> 
> I will follow CJRT's example and _turn my head away_


Why shall Hope be lost so soon, so swiftly? Not e'en in the slightest?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 13, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> Why shall Hope be lost so soon, so swiftly? Not e'en in the slightest?


If RoP makes millions of dollars then it will be open season on the Silmarillion. And just like Amaz*n, the producers won't have any respect for Tolkien's legacy or the fans. You can guarantee it.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 13, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> If RoP makes millions of dollars then it will be open season on the Silmarillion. And just like Amaz*n, the producers won't have any respect for Tolkien's legacy or the fans. You can guarantee it.


_My Hope shall remain, no matter what. _


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 13, 2022)

_Avaro naeth! Let your Hope remain!_


----------



## Ent (Aug 28, 2022)

The one thing that concerns me most about 5 years of RoP is the 6 years of complaining about its having been done in the way it was done.
And if this time leading up to it is any indication, the complaining is going to continue to be the major discussion point on every platform, group, page, forum, channel and whatever else can be named that hits the public eye. It will be almost intolerable. 
I much look forward to the specific discussions about specific points that people like or don't like, with their reasonings regarding why - so we can move past this "it is to be hated because it is not purist" or "it is to be loved because it is going to be a great effort".

I appreciate everyone who already hates it, by predetermined choice. 
I appreciate everyone who already loves it, by predetermined choice.

I just don't appreciate having to listen to it all the time, nor being told how I must think about it, nor - quite frankly - continuing to see such sweeping generalizations derived from such a limited perspective on any side of the coin being what constitutes the makeup of one's enjoyment or dislike of a thing.

Sadly, such an approach to something leaves so much out of one's perspective and picture of life at large, and how to deal with it, take it in, and view it, that such narrowed perspectives demonstrate a fundamental nature that is quite lamentable in and of itself. - at least from my perspective.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 28, 2022)

Well spoken, Enting. I know well that your decision will not be colored by the thoughts of public.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 28, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Well spoken, Enting. I know well that your decision will not be colored by the thoughts of public.


Likewise, I hope that yours is not also.


----------



## Ent (Aug 28, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Well spoken, Enting. I know well that your decision will not be colored by the thoughts of public.



Indeed, 'tis true. 
As the newly appointed Curator of the Great Halls of Speculation, you see, I still house RoP therein. Though it sits in my own little special section, in the southeast corner, back of the 9th floor. The tag on the shelf says "Curator's Shelf".
It belongs to no one else, just as no one else's dedicated shelf belongs to the Curator. 

There are SO MANY LEVELS upon which to judge what is being done with RoP that this Enting is amazed how narrowed some people have set their blinders.

But then... that is the beauty of 'individualism', is it not? We choose to be who we are and what we are. We choose how we perceive things, and what filters we will set in place to make the universe we create for ourselves 'tolerable'. And from within that universe we interact with all others' universes, and by that interaction - and the flexibility we have built into our own universes - many determinations are already predetermined as well.

this is an incredibly deep subject that takes extensive pondering to begin to assimilate, and be able to see the impacts of as they occur (and better, before they may occur.) Yet most, sadly, don't ponder on them at all, and if they do, it is only after the fact, when alternative results from the initial and 'most opportune moment' are now both in the past, and beyond curing. 

But this is a topic for the Floating Log, rather than here, I should think.
So I will leave off any further comment.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 28, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> I much look forward to the specific discussions about specific points that people like or don't like, with their reasonings regarding why - so we can move past this "it is to be hated because it is not purist" or "it is to be loved because it is going to be a great effort".


Indeed. It's why I've been hanging out in The Hall of Fire in discussing Rings of Power. Reasoned discourse on what is being presented instead of the usual crap.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 29, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> The one thing that concerns me most about 5 years of RoP is the 6 years of complaining about its having been done in the way it was done.


Given that people are still complaining about PJ's LotR after 20 years, it's a little optimistic to expect the grumbling about RoP to last only 6 years


----------



## Ent (Aug 29, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Given that people are still complaining about PJ's LotR after 20 years, it's a little optimistic to expect the grumbling about RoP to last only 6 years



Indeed. And yet one can hope. (Which most often leads to disappointment, as mentioned elsewhere.)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 29, 2022)

Ah, yes. Expectations tend to be premeditated disappointment.


----------



## Ent (Aug 29, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Ah, yes. Expectations tend to be premeditated disappointment.



Indeed. 
But more specifically:
Unmet expectations lead to frustrations.
Unmet hopes lead to disappointments.
(So says a study by some business magnate whose name I cannot recall..!)


----------



## Culaeron (Sep 2, 2022)

Spoiler: spoiler



Well, I’m two episodes in, and other than Galadriel being given an ordered by Gil-Galad that (to my memory) defies the Ban, I’m still open to the next episode.


----------



## Culaeron (Sep 2, 2022)

Well, I’m two episodes in, and other than


Spoiler: spoiler



Galadriel being given an ordered by Gil-Galad that (to my memory) defies the ,


I’m still open to the next episode. But I may be remembering things incorrectly….I’m rather old, after all.



Spoiler



Defies the ban*. Sorry, that got deleted from what the High King ordered


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Sep 3, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Ah, yes. Expectations tend to be premeditated disappointment.


But expectation of a birthday party may lead to enhanced appreciation of festive companionship, expectations of a vacation trip may lead to more immersive enjoyment of a new place. And expectations of a long awaited fantasy series may lead one to abandon the tendency to criticize and instead enthusiastically appreciate the effort and talent that has gone into creating something new and wonderful. 

I have been awaiting the new series... not without trepidation... but having now seen the first two episodes, I am enjoying it immensely.


----------



## pippin le qer (Nov 1, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> Given that people are still complaining about PJ's LotR after 20 years, it's a little optimistic to expect the grumbling about RoP to last only 6 years


After the result of 8 episodes of season one it is a little optimistic to expect RoP will even last 6 years. 
there is about a two year gap between the release of season 1 and season 2 and a big chance interest has conpletely wained away in that period.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 1, 2022)

pippin le qer said:


> After the result of 8 episodes of season one it is a little optimistic to expect RoP will even last 6 years.
> there is about a two year gap between the release of season 1 and season 2 and a big chance interest has conpletely wained away in that period.


It is a dangerous game to wait that long. When Young Justice premiered a year before their second episode, it killed any momentum We got one episode and McDonald's toys and then NOTHING for a year. Then Cartoon Network wondered by the show tanked.


----------



## pippin le qer (Nov 1, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> It is a dangerous game to wait that long. When Young Justice premiered a year before their second episode, it killed any momentum We got one episode and McDonald's toys and then NOTHING for a year. Then Cartoon Network wondered by the show tanked.


I sort of expect a dosed attention process:
release of the DVD's
bookform edition of the script ( like Fantastic Beasts)
introduction of a board game
introduction of a video game
memerobilia;
who doesn't want to buy a ring of power in case one has to propose to someone one can't stand.
action figures:
who does want to have an action figure Galadriel to roast over a campfire?

they have to find a way to keep the attention at a market were the average attention-span is shorter then that of a proverbial goldfish, otherwise it dies a slow and gruesome death.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Nov 1, 2022)

pippin le qer said:


> I sort of expect a dosed attention process:
> release of the DVD's
> bookform edition of the script ( like Fantastic Beasts)
> introduction of a board game
> ...


Ten years ago I would have said yes. But DVDs don't sell as they once did. Some people will buy them and buy the merchandise, but most people who have streamed it will move on to something else very quickly.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 1, 2022)

pippin le qer said:


> I sort of expect a dosed attention process:
> release of the DVD's
> bookform edition of the script ( like Fantastic Beasts)


*sigh* I was SO disappointed with the most recent two Fantastic Beasts. The first one was amazing. I've always liked the setting of the Wizarding World more than the story of Harry Potter (*yawn*) so I was really excited to get outside of England to see it all. C'est la vie.



Ealdwyn said:


> DVDs don't sell as they once did.


They need to. Buy physical media, folks.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 1, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> But DVDs don't sell as they once did.


I can second that from my own "buying history".
The problem for me is the content. The same ol' same ol' that Hollywood & Co's sausage machine has been churning out for decades just elicits a yawn from me the size of the Grand Canyon-sized rut they've dug themselves into. And I won't even *start* about daily soaps ... 🤢


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 2, 2022)

DVDs go over well with some crowds, it just matters who. Folks get their entertainment from wherever they can find it, so when all these programs and things like prime video and so many more exist, people just don't have interest.

But, they would if they didn't have TV. I myself much prefer DVDs and older shows, despite the new content.


----------



## Ent (Nov 3, 2022)

Here's a little tidbit concerning Season Two that contains some other info as well, for anyone who hasn't seen it.
As recent as October 20th...



‘The Rings of Power’ Season 2: Everything We Know So Far



Not really anything we couldn't guess or didn't already know from elsewhere.

There are posts elsewhere too, suggesting it won't be ready before 2024 - but it's still in the 'probably not until' stage. Can't find any definitive comment declaring it so.

So yes, we must anticipate some sort of 'marketing machine' to crank up to keep it in front of its (potential) audiences.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sunday at 2:14 PM)

I gave up watching it after Episode 1 of the first season...


----------



## Child of Varda (Sunday at 2:33 PM)

Tentative theory here:
Season 1: the forging of the Rings of Power
Season 2: the War of the Elves and Sauron
Season 3: the Fall of Númenor
Season 4: Founding of Gondor and Arnor
Season 5: War of the Last Alliance

Of course, this will probably be massively compressed and mostly be fan fiction.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sunday at 2:36 PM)

Child of Varda said:


> Season 1: the forging of the Rings of Power
> Season 2: the War of the Elves and Sauron
> Season 3: the Fall of Númenor
> Season 4: Founding of Gondor and Arnor
> Season 5: War of the Last Alliance


That even seems to make more sense than what Amazon has made...


----------

